# Cottage cheese!



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I am crazy for it. I think a lot of people just eat it because it's good for you, but I eat it because it's delicious. I ate it with doritos once (not good for you, perhaps) and WOAH. Tasty. Try it. Lately, however, my favourite thing is to add grapes. 

How does everyone else like to eat this stuff? Or maybe you all hate cottage cheese, who knows.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I love it! especially with sauce and vegetables. there's actually a Thai dish that I eat that has cottage cheese, green sauce, lettuce, tomato, and shrimp

it looks sorta like this:

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/174/375478807_24462fc5d2.jpg


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of it, but I _do_ love to mix it with a dry mix of Hidden Valley Ranch dressing and use it as a veggie dip. Delicious.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh I love cottage cheese. I use it to make my own addition to salads with lots of raw veggies and raw spinach.

I have one of those hand blender thingies, and this is what I do:

firstly I make sure that the salad has the good olives in it (not canned), in some sort of oil. This combined with the cottage cheese dressing is out of this world. 

Then to the cottage cheese I add ground cumin and hemp or linseeds, and blend. I spoon it over the salad. That way you get protein as well as your veg. 

Another mix is to add avocado to the cottage cheese. I will also add soy milk to these mixes to thin it out a bit. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

It's a good source of protein but a bad source of calcium unlike a lot of cheeses. But it is good protein for bodybuilding.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've recently started eating it since I'm trying to eat healthier and I've got to say it's not as bad as I use to think it was.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

leonardess said:


> oh I love cottage cheese. I use it to make my own addition to salads with lots of raw veggies and raw spinach.
> 
> I have one of those hand blender thingies, and this is what I do:
> 
> ...


Mmmmm. I am going to try both of these out.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I eat it but I eat the fat free kind by itself. I don't like the regular kind. It tastes funky.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ oh! forgot to mention - I use only the fat free kind as well.


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

I like it but I always thought it was bad for you, but idk care about that. The veggie dip idea sounded good and it does make salad better. I usually just add salt and lot of pepper and eat it though.....:teeth

I got one how about a cold glass of butter milk salt and pepper Yummy. I rarely drink it though.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I eat fat free cottage cheese many times a week, usually with eggbeaters. I am concerned about the rather high sodium content though. A lotta sodium per serving....would like to find a lower salt version of this product, that is still fat free of course.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I have almost cheese cake by mixing it with all bran buds.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Seeing as I'm intolerant to dairy, I'm not a huge fan of the stuff. :b


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, with pepper. Sometimes with fruits as well. Cottage cheese and peanut butter sounds pretty interesting though. I might try it!


----------



## Lost_loner (May 3, 2008)

MavinMI6Agent009 are you really 85yr old? Lol that's amazing if you are...most "old" people seem to reject technology.

But anyways...cottage cheese, yes I love it. Although I don't like to eat large amounts of it at one time. Like maybe two teaspoons does the trick....


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

WineKitty said:


> I eat fat free cottage cheese many times a week, usually with eggbeaters. I am concerned about the rather high sodium content though. A lotta sodium per serving....would like to find a lower salt version of this product, that is still fat free of course.


Vons has a cottage cheese with no salt added (their Lucerne brand). It has 45 mg of sodium per 1/2 cup serving. I'm really sensitive to high sodium foods, so finding this cottage cheese has been a godsend.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I thought this thread was about my thighs. Hmmph.

I do like cottage cheese.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Bl...e...GH.

That is what I think of cottage cheese. I have only just recently begun to permit cream cheese to touch my palate. I also have an intense aversion to cheesecake.

CHEESE IN ANY OTHER FORM BUT ACTUAL CHEESE IS JUST SICK. Sick.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Never tried the stuff is it really that good, what does it taste like?


----------



## bunnie (Oct 15, 2007)

I like to eat it with french dressing! Mmmmm tasty!


----------



## insight girl (Jan 15, 2006)

I LOVE pineapple and cottage cheese... I really don't like it with any other fruit.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

pita said:


> I ate it with doritos once (not good for you, perhaps) and WOAH. Tasty.


Ha ha. Pita, I read this thread before going grocery shopping this afternoon, and you gave me this intense urge to buy cottage cheese - which I haven't had in a long time since trying to cut back on dairy. So I mixed cc and salsa and ate it with baked nacho corn chips.  I'm so impressionable....



MichaelWesten said:


> I mix it with peanut butter and usually eat it right before bed, as it's an excellent source of casein protein.


Wow, that is a combo I would never have thought of. I think I would need to work up the courage to mix those together... but I might! Why do you eat it right before bed? Something to do with the protein / your body?



Perfectionist said:


> I also have an intense aversion to cheesecake.


This is just wrong. :no


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> I also have an intense aversion to cheesecake.


:eek :eek What? Seriously?

Oh my...I LOVE cherry cheesecake!!!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I live for cheesecake and it lives for me.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

cheesecake is too thick, its hard to digest


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Cheesecake is so not delicious. I can't really explain why, I just think it's not very tasty and I hate the texture and the idea of _cheese_cake is icky.

But if it makes you feel better, than means more cheesecake in the world for you guys?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Cheesecake is creamy, delicious, perfect when topped with cherries, highly fattening, loaded with calories but is amazing and should be its own food group. :b


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Cheesecake is so not delicious. I can't really explain why, I just think it's not very tasty and I hate the texture and the idea of _cheese_cake is icky.
> 
> But if it makes you feel better, than means more cheesecake in the world for you guys?


Please send any cheesecake you are offered to me.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

it tastes really good but it is like sludge in the body, its easy to overeat unlike a piece of regular cheese here and there and it can clog up the intestines.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

WineKitty said:


> Please send any cheesecake you are offered to me.


Of course. 

I am sure FedEx gets requests to ship cheesecake to members of internet forums all the time.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Sunshine009 said:


> _*it tastes really good but it is like sludge in the body*_, its easy to overeat unlike a piece of regular cheese here and there and it can clog up the intestines.


I daresay that this can be said of sooo sooo many things that people typically eat. (Like white bread, for example.)

Perf, I wanna be part of this cheesecake mail program as well. You can send the cherry ones to winekitty and the chocolate ones to me. :b


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

^well to each its own


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I think it tastes revolting, but like Mike Westen mentioned, casein keeps the body from going catabolic. Glorious. Bleh, I eat it because it's good, that's all.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I like to eat it with smashed potatoes. Sometimes I eat it with strawberry jam.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Bl...e...GH.
> 
> That is what I think of cottage cheese. I have only just recently begun to permit cream cheese to touch my palate. I also have an intense aversion to cheesecake.
> 
> CHEESE IN ANY OTHER FORM BUT ACTUAL CHEESE IS JUST SICK. Sick.


I have one word for y ou - V E L V E E T A


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

A mashed up a banana mixed with cottage cheese and topped with some cinnamon is delicious. Peanutbutter and cottage cheese is pretty good too.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Keith said:


> Never tried the stuff is it really that good, what does it taste like?


It has a sort of tart flavour, it's hard to describe, other than that it's kind of bland, which is why it's good for mixing with other things - it tends to take on other flavours, and it's particularly good with fruit because it gives it a sweet n sour kind of happening thing.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

mmm..cottage cheese! I will have some now. I eat it plain usually. I also like to make a salad with mushrooms, etc., and top it with cottage cheese and ranch dressing! Yum yum.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Cottage cheese worries me :sus. Just not comfortable with it. 

Cheese Cake, on the other hand, is the staff of life.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I might have to try it sometime now after reading through this thread. I've always just assumed it was nastiness.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Atticus said:


> Cottage cheese worries me :sus. Just not comfortable with it.
> 
> Cheese Cake, on the other hand, is the staff of life.


nah. that's Tiramisu.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I put it in my Crepes with some nutella chocolate spread mixed in, yum


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

I got creative and decided to mix pinto and kidney beans with cottage cheese, topped with hot sauce and ketchup. It was actually really good. I'm beginning to think cottage cheese will mix with anything!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

hiimnotcool said:


> I got creative and decided to mix pinto and kidney beans with cottage cheese, topped with hot sauce and ketchup. It was actually really good. I'm beginning to think cottage cheese will mix with anything!


ALMOST anything. I've made a couple things that sort of tasted like barf. Your combo, however, sounds delicious.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, it's delicious. There was a time I'd eat a whole tub by itself every night. Big curd>small curd


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

1/2 cup nonfat cottage cheese + 1 cup V8 fusion, blend, awesome.

I probably shouldn't drink it for breakfast, what with the casein, but I'm afraid the sugars in the V8 would turn to fat if I drank it at night.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hiimnotcool said:


> I got creative and decided to mix pinto and kidney beans with cottage cheese, topped with hot sauce and ketchup. It was actually really good. I'm beginning to think cottage cheese will mix with anything!


you have discovered the secret to cottage cheese!

happy cheesy mixing, everyone!


----------

